# My Galaxy S10+ Review - Get One! NERD ALERT



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I recently got my new phone. *The Galaxy 10+.*
If anyone is on the fence about upgrading, or switching....give it a shot.

First things first. The phone is incredibly fast. Everything happens instantly when you tap the screen.
I've been trying it out the last few days and it does make a huge difference having a phone that responds instantly. I don't mean IOS style, where your phone slows down and draws a pretty animation and takes 3 to 4 seconds to open an app....I mean INSTANTLY! 
This is pretty important when it comes to RideShare.

Request Screen> Navigate = Instant Maps. No more lag or waiting and missing the exit you should have JUST taken :wink:

OK Google...Open Uber Driver...Ok Google Open Lyft Driver.. Again._.Everything_ is instant..

Gestures/ AI..This Phone's AI is actually useful. When you are driving and using Rideshare Apps, the GS10 notices and puts your apps at your fingertips.

Example Here.









Notice Uber and Lyft are right there in your "Recents" on the Swipe Up..

Next:

Multi Window:

Nothing new here if you're on Android, but yet again, very useful, especially with the new "surge" system where you have to watch both apps to see if you're getting your $2.00 bonus :wink:










Lastly:

APPS Edge;
I've been using this for a while now. My favorite thing about these things when it comes to rideshare.
No matter what you're doing...Listening to Music, Browsing the Web, Navigating, or almost to the airport....No need to fumble around and look for the "other app" when you get close, just swipe from the edge and go "online" with the other app. Your pax won't even notice..










Few More Extras I love on this phone.


No Bezels..All Screen 6.4"
Fingerprint Reader is in the screen (just press the front of the screen while phone is in it's car mount when you're checking bank info, stock app etc.)
No more unlocking...Lift the phone and it automatically wakes up, looks for your face and unlocks into your home screen...No need to swipe to unlock.
HDR10+ Screen...WOW...Pretty! :wink:
Camera- Triple array...wide angle and optical zoom...Nice! 4K HDR10 Video Recording
Power Share; Charge your EarBuds, Watch, or another phone by placing it on the back.
Always On Display; Another oldie, but see if you're online..battery stats, time, date, music controls...all while your screen is off.
Galaxy EarBuds; Don't look like toolish sonicare toothbrush heads...fit nicely and have a TON of customization. Charge them using your phone on the go.
Battery Life...Easy 2 days 6+Hrs Screen On Time.


And of course all the fun with the Wallpapers :smiles:


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

:smiles:
No, really thanks for the review. I have to order one.

How is the camera?

@Diesel Driver really likes his too.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I do need to upgrade soon... The main issue I'm having with my current phone is the battery life. It's 3 years old and it's fine when it's always plugged in, but when it's not the battery doesn't hold a charge for very long. There definitely is some lag going on too. 

I was considering getting either the S10 or S10+ directly from Samsung unlocked as a pre-order for the free earbuds. I didn't hop on that deal, but I'm eventually going to check them out at Best Buy. I hear the Note 10 is supposed to get a huge upgrade, but I'm not sure if I'd want a phone that big.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Brunch said:


> I do need to upgrade soon... The main issue I'm having with my current phone is the battery life. It's 3 years old and it's fine when it's always plugged in, but when it's not the battery doesn't hold a charge for very long. There definitely is some lag going on too.
> 
> I was considering getting either the S10 or S10+ directly from Samsung unlocked as a pre-order for the free earbuds. I didn't hop on that deal, but I'm eventually going to check them out at Best Buy. I hear the Note 10 is supposed to get a huge upgrade, but I'm not sure if I'd want a phone that big.


Note 10 is still about 6 months out...I'm sure the S10 will go on sale soon...whatever 3 day weekend is coming up, it'll be a 100-200 off.. :wink:

Battery life is unreal...I had to force myself to not plug it in just to see how long it'll go...it lasted 2 full days with 20 percent left, and 6Hrs screen on time, with AOD on the whole time and streaming BT in the car.



Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> How is the camera?


Up there with the Mate 20 Pro...which says a lot. That phone is hard to beat in every aspect.

https://www.dxomark.com/category/smartphone-reviews/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Good review. Interesting to read that the phone is very fast. That's important for rideshare, clearly. My laggy $180 Moto G is pretty annoying.

But nearly one thousand dollars for a phone, though. Wow. I couldn't justify that expense. The other thing with these phones is the longevity of the AMOLED screen. They're fine for regular users, but I have the phone on for 8 hours per day, 6 days per week. I once had an AMOLED phone and within 6 months the screen had shadows from the Uber app and Maps burned into it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> I recently got my new phone. *The Galaxy 10+.*
> If anyone is on the fence about upgrading, or switching....give it a shot.
> 
> First things first. The phone is incredibly fast. Everything happens instantly when you tap the screen.
> ...


What phone did you switch from and is this your first Samsung phone?


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I upgraded my S5 to an S9+ right at a year ago. Although the two motivating factors were to have a nicer camera ahead of my Alaska cruise and the $200 trade-in T-Mobile offered for my S5, I was very happy with the noticeable increase in speed and performance for rideshare. I recently upgraded my cheap $100 LG phone for my second line to a refurbished Google Pixel 2 XL that I got off Amazon for $345 Now that's the phone I use for Uber/Lyft, and it seems just as snappy as the S9+.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Plan on getting this phone and switching carriers from Metro to Verizon.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> What phone did you switch from and is this your first Samsung phone?


The S8+
No, I've had others.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> The S8+
> No, I've had others.


Had the same s8+ the most fragile phone I ever had


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Had the same s8+ the most fragile phone I ever had


Have something happen to it? Wife and I both have the S8+. We love them, been a good phone. But, my vibrator seems to have just failed. And the wife dropped and had the perfect landing where it cracked a corner of the screen. Not horrible, but still. It's our first ever cracked screen on a phone. We've both dropped our S8+ before, but the cases did their job just fine. This time it had to land on a small rock or something just perfectly how it's chipped.

We will certainly upgrade to the S10+ at some point. More for the camera upgrades as we do a ton of video logs of our travels and such.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

sounds like a great phone but I have to laugh. I went in exactly the opposite direction. When my Samsung S6 died, wouldn't hod a charge, I went in the opposite direction. Got a Samsung J7 for $100 and service for $25 a month with Republic Wireless.No contract, no nothing and it has a replaceable battery ($6.00) so when it starts getting weak on capacity I can throw it away and put a new one in. I'm just not willing to spend $30 or $40 a month extra for the latest and greatest when I can get a phone that ends up costing me $3 or 4 a month, maybe less.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I had the S5 when they came out, great phone, once the battery couldn't hold a charge I replaced it, and got another 2 or 3 years on it. Eventually the memory was giving me problems, and I deleted as much as I could, but couldn't get Uber app to upgrade. changed it to a S8+ that I got off from craigslist. Great phone as well. I no longer justify spending 1k on new phone, when you can wait a year or so and get it for less than half. As long as the phone works, no problem for me.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I had cracked 1 screen in maybe 11 years of owning a smartphones with all screen displays but with the s8+ 3 times including the back of the phone which was completely protected by the otterbox defender in about 9 months

I'm gonna wait till the foldable tablet phone comes out I think next year


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've never had an issue with any of my phones, but I also never dropped one.

Foldable phones are a long way out...the Huawei looks to be the clear winner in that segment so far. Samsung is having crease issues with theirs apparently. Overall, the Huawei phone is the best design imo.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll keep my iPhone max....the best $1100 you'll ever spend


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been thinking about upgrading phones, but my LG V20 just keeps on chugging along.

I haven't looked at the 10+ closely. I looked at the Note 9, which is about $200 less and has some similarities including screen size. There is also the 10e -- which is smaller than the 10+ but has most of the really good features and also about $250 cheaper. No question that the 10+ is the best of the three, but the other two are also decent options. I'll get $150 trade-in for my V20, so I may just take the plunge and get the 10+. May go back to Best Buy later today.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I've been thinking about upgrading phones, but my LG V20 just keeps on chugging along.
> 
> I haven't looked at the 10+ closely. I looked at the Note 9, which is about $200 less and has some similarities including screen size. There is also the 10e -- which is smaller than the 10+ but has most of the really good features and also about $250 cheaper. No question that the 10+ is the best of the three, but the other two are also decent options. I'll get $150 trade-in for my V20, so I may just take the plunge and get the 10+. May go back to Best Buy later today.


I had an LG G2 back in the day. Probably still my favorite phone to date (for @ the time, that is) I loved the lock-screen weather animations


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

My S4 Active keeps firing ..........


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Had the same s8+ the most fragile phone I ever had


It was rated the most fragile phone ever, I guess it was improved by the Galaxy S9 and S9+

I have a Note 9 and love it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

rman954 said:


> It was rated the most fragile phone ever, I guess it was improved by the Galaxy S9 and S9+
> 
> I have a Note 9 and love it.


Maybe changing from the gorilla glass to chihuahua glass was a bad idea


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'll keep my iPhone max....the best $1100 you'll ever spend


If I had $1,100 I'd spend it on hookers and blow, not on a phone.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

My Huawei Mate 10 Pro runs circles around the new Samsung Phone.
And the Battery lasts about 2-3 Days. 20 MP Leica Camera.
No, thanks.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Risab1981 said:


> I recently got my new phone. *The Galaxy 10+.*
> If anyone is on the fence about upgrading, or switching....give it a shot.
> 
> First things first. The phone is incredibly fast. Everything happens instantly when you tap the screen.
> ...


The only thing worse thanpu purchasing a car new at full price is purchasing a a phone new at full. Pric


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the S10. Great phone. Battery not so much


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> I recently got my new phone. *The Galaxy 10+.*
> If anyone is on the fence about upgrading, or switching....give it a shot.
> 
> First things first. The phone is incredibly fast. Everything happens instantly when you tap the screen.
> ...


This add brought to you by SAMSUNG

( but . . . do they burst into flames !?!?)




The Gift of Fish said:


> If I had $1,100 I'd spend it on hookers and blow, not on a phone.


My $79.00 phone is going on 3 years old.
Great for navigation !

$30.00 a month prepaid plan is wonderfull !
$360.00 a YEAR .
UNLIMITED !


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well. Theres no substitute for a good phone these days. After 2 yrs. theyre a relic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I still watch a tube t.v.
It works . . .


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

T mobile has discount deals for 55+, discount unlimited 2 lines
I just sold them my Pixel XL and got a S10e and an extra line free, I'm gonna put it in a retired phone and make a portable hot spot/security system.

I deduct, as a business expense, 90% off every phone I buy to do this (4 so far).


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Do people think it is worth upgrading a S8+?

Will anybody using any of the car booking Apps on an S8+ see any improvements with an S10+?

I was looking at the cheaper S10e as my next upgrade.



Kodyhead said:


> I had cracked 1 screen in maybe 11 years of owning a smartphones with all screen displays but with the s8+ 3 times including the back of the phone which was completely protected by the otterbox defender in about 9 months
> 
> I'm gonna wait till the foldable tablet phone comes out I think next year


Really?

I have dropped my S8+ loads of times without any breakages

It does seem to go through screen protectors though, I think due to the curved screen as they always crack their first

One reason why I was looking at the S10e as it has a flat screen.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> Do people think it is worth upgrading a S8+?
> 
> Will anybody using any of the car booking Apps on an S8+ see any improvements with an S10+?
> 
> ...


I upgraded from the S8+

The speed difference is VERY noticeable and was my main reason for upgrading. IDK how the S8+ is now that it's been upped to Pie/OneUi, but the S10+ is fast as hell, which is really nice when you're trying to juggle Lyft/Uber/Maps/ and PAX Apps. The 8GB of ram keeps everything loaded nicely.

If you don't care about screen size / hdr / and camera, the S10e is just as capable with the same Processor, however I think it may have only 6GB Ram, but that shouldn't be much of an issue.

I have never broken a screen either on any Samsung/LG. I work in retail and I constantly see people with cracked iPhone screens, but hardly ever Samsung/Android. That could be due to the fact that more people have iPhones in general, but I see cracked iPhones every day.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

You know I just got back from H and R block and I deducted 90% of phone expenses (that includes purchase)
I opted for the S10e $0 down payment, but the features I liked was a regular fingerprint reader in the on button and no edges/ curves
Water resistance rating is fantastic IP 68 (that's 3 meters for 30 minutes)
With the ultra sonic one you need a special case with very little screen protection as not to interfere with the in screen fingerprint reader

Other nice plug for T-Mobile if you're over 55 I've actually got or 2 lines for a discount price of one on I got an extra line of data for my tablet 20 gig moble hot spot on each line 3 lines total $105 a month


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> You know I just got back from H and R block and I deducted 90% of phone expenses (that includes purchase)
> I opted for the S10e $0 down payment, but the features I liked was a regular fingerprint reader in the on button and no edges/ curves
> Water resistance rating is fantastic IP 68 (that's 3 meters for 30 minutes)
> With the ultra sonic one you need a special case with very little screen protection as not to interfere with the in screen fingerprint reader
> ...


Yup, you can deduct your phone and other work "equipment" expenses even if you do Mileage Deduction. Phone bill too.

The S10/S10+ don't require anything really TOO special. If you're a screen protector kinda guy, they have ones that are compatible with Ultra Sonic Readers. Even the one Samsung gives you pre-installed is just fine and works well. Cases have no effect on the Ultra Sonic Reader, as they don't cover anything anywhere near it, unless you get one of those heavy duty crazy cases.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I just bought a Moto G7 Power for $249 on Amazon. It might be a super flagship like the S10+ but it's doing a great job for me and best of all I use a no contract service provider so if I quit rideshare next month I can immediately choose a lower priced plan and I make no monthly payments on the phone. This is whatcha get. https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g7_power-9527.php


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TL/DR. You lost me at "Galaxy." 

What else would I get?! ? 

Android for life, had many phones and sticking with Samsung from now on. Typed on my trusty dusty S8, hope to upgrade soon.


----------



## Mysanthropic_Motorist (Feb 26, 2019)

S10+ is a nice piece of kit, agreed. I, however, am waiting on the Note 10. The Notes, are always beater in every way over their non Note counterparts.


----------



## Lady Sarah (Apr 22, 2019)

What carrier do you have? I just bought one and it's very glitchy. Maybe it's my carrier. I almost wanted to return it. I have seen many articles saying that carrying LTE is a problem and they are trying to fix it. Has anyone else heard of this? Or is it just my carrier. I have sprint by the way. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. ?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Lady Sarah said:


> What carrier do you have? I just bought one and it's very glitchy. Maybe it's my carrier. I almost wanted to return it. I have seen many articles saying that carrying LTE is a problem and they are trying to fix it. Has anyone else heard of this? Or is it just my carrier. I have sprint by the way. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. ?


You have the latest firmware update? If so and it's still giving you issues, return it.

https://pocketnow.com/sprint-galaxy-s10-lte-issues


----------



## lazyrabbit764 (May 9, 2019)

Anyone ordered and use S10e? I'm planning to upgrade my phone to one of them. I like a compact one, that's why I choose s10e. However, I don't know any other pluses and negatives of this phone.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

lazyrabbit764 said:


> Anyone ordered and use S10e? I'm planning to upgrade my phone to one of them. I like a compact one, that's why I choose s10e. However, I don't know any other pluses and negatives of this phone.


From what I can remember there are fewer cameras, smaller battery, less ram unless you get the more expensive 10e, and there is no fingerprint sensor on the screen. I considered getting the S10, but I'm holding off and seeing what's coming out next.

Take a look here for the specs: https://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/galaxy-s10/specs/


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> I recently got my new phone. *The Galaxy 10+.*
> If anyone is on the fence about upgrading, or switching....give it a shot.


I love the multitasking for running Uber and Waze at the same time to see where they agree or disagree.

I also love that I can havebYouTube TV in a pop-or window for CNN (can't do on iOS).

You missed my two favorite features!

Smart Unlock - when it's connected to car Bluetooth it stays unlocked.

Seperate App Audio - you can have your music play via Bluetooth to your car and navigation. Play to headphones or out of the phone speaker.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Authority said:


> I love the multitasking for running Uber and Waze at the same time to see where they agree or disagree.
> 
> I also love that I can havebYouTube TV in a pop-or window for CNN (can't do on iOS).
> 
> ...


I agree!

Smart lock has been around forever though. You can even set it so it doesn't lock when you're in a certain geofence, like home/work.

Dual Audio is a very nice feature indeed.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Smart lock has been around forever though. You can even set it so it doesn't lock when you're in a certain geofence, like home/work.
> 
> Dual Audio is a very nice feature indeed.


I was using a iPhone XS Max so I'm excited by the things I can do that I couldn't on my iPhone (though I still prefer my iPhone for personal use).


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> Do people think it is worth upgrading a S8+?
> 
> Will anybody using any of the car booking Apps on an S8+ see any improvements with an S10+?
> 
> ...


Wife and I both have S8+. Have loved the phone. But the last 2 months both of us have cracked the screen from what I would consider low height drops (below the waist level). Isn't the first time we have dropped them with no issues. But, if you drop it and it hits the corner at the right angle, your going to be screwed. And we both have good cases. I'm pretty disappointed to be honest. It's the first time either of us have cracked a phone, and for both of us to do it within a month is sad. They should not have cracked at that level. And last week I put a 2nd crack on the opposite corner. This was a concern I have had from the beginning with curved screens. It's hard for the case to give full coverage. Not sure if we will get them fixed, go with S10+, or jump to another brand (considering Pixel). I hate Apple, so not going iphone that is for sure.

And since Samsung just rolled out the latest droid version, the S8+ continues to run smooth.

Outside that, we do lots of photo/video traveling and such. So having the best camera is our primary reason for upgrading to latest and greatest.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Wife and I both have S8+. Have loved the phone. But the last 2 months both of us have cracked the screen from what I would consider low height drops (below the waist level). Isn't the first time we have dropped them with no issues. But, if you drop it and it hits the corner at the right angle, your going to be screwed. And we both have good cases. I'm pretty disappointed to be honest. They should not have cracked at that level. And last week I put a 2nd crack on the opposite corner. This was a concern I have had from the beginning with curved screens. Not sure if we will get them fixed, go with S10+, or jump to another brand (considering Pixel). I hate Apple, so not going iphone that is for sure.
> 
> Outside that, we do lots of photo/video traveling and such. So having the best camera is our primary reason for upgrading to latest and greatest.


Sounds like the Pixel 3a was made for you.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Authority said:


> Sounds like the Pixel 3a was made for you.


Possibly. But I also think the next Pixel coming out in fall? Probably just wait. The cracks we have are annoying for sure and mess with my OCD, but don't hinder any functionality. And our Galaxy are fully paid for.... so.... I don't know... will see.....


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Possibly. But I also think the next Pixel coming out in fall? Probably just wait. The cracks we have are annoying for sure and mess with my OCD, but don't hinder any functionality. And our Galaxy are fully paid for.... so.... I don't know... will see.....


Pixel 3a came out last week. $399!


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

delornick94 said:


> Plan on getting this phone and switching carriers from Metro to Verizon.


Consider going to Visible instead... they're owned by Verizon (like Metro is owned by TMobile) and $40 unlimited.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Authority said:


> Pixel 3a came out last week. $399!


I hear the Pixel 3a is good for the camera, but it's considerably slower...

If anyone is still in the market for the Galaxy S10 there is a sale for this month where they are taking $100-$300 off depending on the carrier or if it's unlocked AND 1 free year of YouTube premium. Now that's it's on sale I've just decided to wait on upgrading. Maybe the Pixel 4...???
You have to follow the link from the video to get the deal.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Brunch said:


> I hear the Pixel 3a is good for the camera, but it's considerably slower...


Unless you're a gamer (and even then) you won't be able to tell and you'll get better pictures and save a lot of cash with the Pixel.

Plus, Samsung is at least six months behind everyone on updates...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Authority said:


> Unless you're a gamer (and even then) you won't be able to tell and you'll get better pictures and save a lot of cash with the Pixel.
> 
> Plus, Samsung is at least six months behind everyone on updates...


Actually, Samsung has been ahead of the updates in my experience. I was an LG fan for a while, their updates were severely lacking and their build quality sucked.

My S8 has treated me well.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nobody will have faster updates for Google than Google phones. Faster updates aren't always a good thing. Google has pushed a lot of updates that cause bootloops and other issues, and pixels are generally very buggy phones with a constant need for bug fixes. Samsung and other Oems generally stay behind in this department, due to the amount of testing to ensure everything is working properly. None of them are perfect of course, but generally flagship Samsung and even LG now days will be far more stable than the Pixel Line.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> Nobody will have faster updates for Google than Google phones. Faster updates aren't always a good thing. Google has pushed a lot of updates that cause bootloops and other issues, and pixels are generally very buggy phones with a constant need for bug fixes. Samsung and other Oems generally stay behind in this department, due to the amount of testing to ensure everything is working properly. None of them are perfect of course, but generally flagship Samsung and even LG now days will be far more stable than the Pixel Line.


I have an S10+ but I'm really waiting for the Pixel 4. Samsung is too slow on fixes and updates... six months past everyone else because of all the bloatware. As of today they haven't even released the June update.

I'd suggest a Pixel or OnePlus (way faster) over a Samsung for most users unless you're into Gear VR.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Authority said:


> I have an S10+ but I'm really waiting for the Pixel 4. Samsung is too slow on fixes and updates... six months past everyone else because of all the nloat ware. As of today they haven't even released the June update.
> 
> I'd suggest a Pixel or OnePlus over a Samsung for most users unless you're into Gear VR.


Monthly updates are security updates. Again, Samsung and others have very little need to send updates constantly, seeing as the phones are fine, unlike Pixel phones, which are always full of bugs.

I'm a phone nerd and follow these things somewhat closely, reading Android sites on a regular basis. Pixel bug headlines outnumber other phones 10 fold. Always have. They are unofficially dubbed "Android Beta Testers" because there are constantly bugs, a lot of times very big ones, thus the need for "regular updates". 
. Security updates are about the only thing that they do well with, but those aren't really a concern to me.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> Monthly updates are security updates. Again, Samsung and others have very little need to send updates constantly, seeing as the phones are fine, unlike Pixel phones, which are always full of bugs.


As a developer I still recommend OnePlus and Motorola over Samsung... they're always less buggy because they're closer to stock... and cheaper too!

I barely use my S10+... only for driving. My iPhone XS is my daily driver.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Authority said:


> As a developer I still recommend OnePlus and Motorola over Samsung... they're always less buggy because they're closer to stock... and cheaper too!
> 
> I barely use my S10+... only for driving. My iPhone XS is my daily driver.


That's the great thing with Android, so many choices for every budget, and so many great features.

Oneplus has it's share of issues as well, and they are 800 dollars now with basically no features, just vanilla Android, not even wireless charging.... For that kind of $$$ I don't see any value in them any more.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

My s8 was blazing fast when I first got it. But now? Laggy slow as hell. Shouldn't upgrade the software. Tried to delete some app but didn't help. Guess s10 is gonna be like my s8 after 2 years.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

stevenh1975 said:


> My s8 was blazing fast when I first got it. But now? Laggy slow as hell. Shouldn't upgrade the software. Tried to delete some app but didn't help. Guess s10 is gonna be like my s8 after 2 years.


Strange.

Because my S8+ is just a fast now as it was when I bought it.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Strange.
> 
> Because my S8+ is just a fast now as it was when I bought it.


did u update the software? and how many apps do you have on there


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

stevenh1975 said:


> did u update the software? and how many apps do you have on there


Probably over 100 Apps.

I update it every time one is offered

Have noticed significant slow down on all my iPhones (5, 5S, 6+ and 7) and my iPad2.

My iPad Mini 2 doesn't seem affected that I can tell.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Apple is known to slow down phones with updates. Samsung too, in Europe I think. They hide under the "we do it to extend the life of the battery"...I'm sure every MFR does it. I generally upgrade every 2 models so I don't mind much, but it's bullshit.

My S8+ held up pretty well. My S7 Edge was almost unusable it was so laggy. They changed something starting with the S8 / +, I think faster UFS where lag was really not an issue at all.

@stevenh1975 , factory reset your phone and start with a fresh OS, it will be snappy again.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Risab1981 said:


> Apple is known to slow down phones with updates. Samsung too, in Europe I think. They hide under the "we do it to extend the life of the battery"...I'm sure every MFR does it. I generally upgrade every 2 models so I don't mind much, but it's bullshit.
> 
> My S8+ held up pretty well. My S7 Edge was almost unusable it was so laggy. They changed something starting with the S8 / +, I think faster UFS where lag was really not an issue at all.
> 
> @stevenh1975 , factory reset your phone and start with a fresh OS, it will be snappy again.


To be honest I had a Samsung Galaxy S many years ago and I had a Note 2 that still works, though battery life is rubbish and the pen is knackered.

They haven't been updated for years but I don't recall them ever slowing down.

I had Blackberrys for 3 or 4 years and never noticed them slowing down.

I have only ever noticed it on iPhones.


----------

